# Autumn Dance



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Just something i've been working on for a while...
This is the final product. I hope you guys like it.

Autumn Dance









i'll post more on stats and maybe somemore pics on its evolution later.
Comments are welcomed..


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice job! What are the red plants in the right rear?


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

wow....that is a master work ! one of those that inspire me in thia new hobby of mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind comments...really appreciate it...

Bert, the red plants on the right are all Ludwigia arcuata..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautiful!

What do you have in the very front foreground?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you..

For the foreground... well... its autumn ain't it?? whats on the ground during autumn? 
lots of leaves...

This tank changes seasons... so far i've done summer and autumn..
I've since torn it down and Winter will be a challenge and i'm thinking up ideas now.. When its come full circle i want to put all 4 pictures together.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

A very beautiful display of plants, breathtaking when you see a tank like this.

Brad


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Great idea and job, Ranmasatome, congrats. Hope to see it in the ADA contest.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you...

Here are the fauna/flora...

Plants
1) Rotala macrandra 'green'
2) Rotala rotundifolia
3) Rotala rotundifolia 'green'
4) Blyxa japonica
5) Ludwigia inclinata
6) Ludwigia arcuata
7) Riccardia sp. (mini pellia)
8 ) Cryptocoryne sp. (about 5-6 species)
9) Java ferns (another 5-6 species)
10) Christmas moss
11) Bolbitis heudelotti 
12) Marsilea sp.
13) Hairgrass (2 strains)
14) Hygrophilia sp. pantanal

Fish
1) Axelrodia reisei
2) Corydoras hastatus
3) Microrasboras maculata
4) Microrasboras merah
5) Microrasboras sp. 'south thailand'
6) Microrasboras brigittae
7) Microrasboras erythromicron
8) Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
9) Sphaerichthys vaillanti
10) Currently undescribed sp. of Bristlenose


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very Inspiring.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks GMF..

here are the equpiment used..
Tank size :50 gal (90cm x 45cm x 45xm)
Filter : Eheim pro2 2028
Lights : 4 x 39watts T5 HO - 3 x 6500k & 1 x 10000k
Temp. : 24-27 degress celcius
Co2 : 4bps, solenoid and external reactor
Fert regime : 1,3,5 & 7 - No3 10ppm, Po4 1.5ppm | 2,4,6,7 - 20ml of Seachem Flourish and iron each | Water change on sunday.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Where can I get a look of the "summer" lay out? (please? XD)

I really like this tank-- it's just brought together so well-- and with some nice inovations to boot . . .


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I love that red foreground; it looks like L. inclinata but that plant grows too fast to be a foreground. What species is it?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

they're dead leaves Raul, he posted it on page 1 I think if you scroll down.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

.. people ask about the foreground a lot.. they have no idea what it is..haha.. but yeah.. Autumn = leaves on ground...

Anyway..GMF... i'll try to dig up the picture from summer.. i submitted it for the contest here but it was a tad bit overgrown and i didnt have time to trim it and still meet the deadline for the competition.. so i just took a pictre of it as it...forgive me for some of the messy plants...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

GMF, I started a new thread for the pictures.. you can see the summer version Here


----------

